# Nahihirapan ako



## Seb_K

In Tagalog "ako" means "me" right? 

So what does the first word mean? Thanks.


----------



## Chriszinho85

Hello Seb_K.  I think a rough translation of "nahihirapan ako" would be "I'm having a hard time."

Chris


----------



## Seb_K

Thanks a lot Chris.


----------

